

IOS 8 strikes an unexpected blow against location tracking - digitalcreate
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/9/5792970/ios-8-strikes-an-unexpected-blow-against-location-tracking

======
jack-r-abbit
Pretty cool idea. I don't really walk around with my WiFi on so I don't think
I get tracked that way. But still a nice idea.

